# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Spots on my tree frog

## mamaofthree

Can anyone tell me what these spots are and how to fix it. My red eyed tree frog has 3 little white spots on his back. He hasn't eaten for about 5 days. I cleaned out his whole terrarium today. His eyes are clear but he didn't seem as anxious to get away from me as he would usually be if I was to bug him.

----------


## Leefrogs

I think I read somewhere here that whites and redeyes get spots as natural markings. Not sure what they're sopose to look like. This forum has a good search, maybe try that until someone more experianced chimes in. See if u can find any other pics. Not eating, not good, there is info on appitite stimulant on froggie first aide. Maybe check that out. And something about soaking them in honey and water. Would bring his energy level up maybe. It's newyears. Try to have a good one, best of luck

----------


## mamaofthree

Could this be Oodinium and when they refer to using a chamomile bath exactly what are people talking about.  Chamomile tea bath??  I am going to get up in the middle of the night tonight to see if he is moving about.   :Frown:

----------


## Don

Hi Terri,  I looked over my two Red Eyes and I don't see anything similar to the marks on your pics.  Sorry I couldn;t be of any help but maybe someone here has more info on what the bumps might be.

----------


## HatchettUK

One of my babies has a single small white spot on his back, I thought this was normal... Worried a little now...

----------


## mamaofthree

Froggy was up and moving around a bit last night.  Thought he ate two crickets but found one wondering around - so maybe he ate one.  The spots on his back are flat you can't feel them and they are new.  He did not have them before.

----------


## Don

> Froggy was up and moving around a bit last night.  Thought he ate two crickets but found one wondering around - so maybe he ate one.  The spots on his back are flat you can't feel them and they are new.  He did not have them before.


My Red Eyes are not up much but I believe its more the time of year and not anything else.  Both are healthy looking, have weight on them and some nights come out to put down one or two crickets and maybe hang out for two to three hours then right back to their snake plant to go back to sleep.

Some nights I don't even see them get up.
I do notice they do not like the one lamp in my bedroom and once its out they will look around and make a decision as to checking out the cricket bowl or going back to sleep.

----------


## mamaofthree

Ok I am feeling better about the spots being normal but she still hasn't eaten.  I am thinking day seven with maybe one cricket.  She didn't eat anything last night.  I will leave her be and just put a couple fresh crickets out each night and cross my fingers that she eats.

----------


## frogchick26

I have a medium sized red eye, and a small one. I've had the medium for several months now, and the little one only a couple of weeks. The little one came home with 3 small white spots one her back, I was concered but they don't seem to be a problem, she eats great. I was thoroughly surprised though when she turned to a brownish purple color at night. Does anyone know why this occures? She changes every night, then turns back to green during the day. Is it because of the change in temperature, or a hunting stategy?

----------


## Lamb

Hi!
I've never owned red-eyed treefrogs, but I have seen them in their natural habitat in Belize. Of the multiple individuals that we found, the majority had at least one or two random white dots on their back. From what I've briefly read about Oodinium, it will eventually manifest as multiple small white spots everywhere. The white dots typical of red-eyed treefrog coloration seem to be restricted to the dorsal surface. 

Lamb

----------


## bshmerlie

The white dots are common on Red Eyes and absoultely nothing to be concered with.  They are just normal blemishes and will not affect the frog at all. Some frogs will have more spots then others.   Their skin color is usually darker at night probably to blend in with their surroundings.  During the day when you wake them or when they are sleeping on the leaves they will be bright green to match the leaves.  Sometimes they will darker if they are kept in temps that are too cool.  But if they are turing back to a bright color in the morning it is probably not the temp just their night colors.  Check your temps and may sure they are being kept within a comfortable temp range.  Again, darkening up at night is a normal behavior and part of their blending in process.

----------


## swidge

Ive had red eyes and am currently working A. moreleti's that all have or have had a couple spots here or there. Its just part of how they mature. The only problem you need to watch for,as the current poster said, are multiple pin-head white or grey dots covering their entire body. Also, if the frog because extremely sluggish or just non-responsive, it can also be a warning sign of something terribly wrong. As far as just not eating alot, Ive noticed that after a really good feed, my frogs will sleep for a day prior to their next feed. So there might be a day or two where the frogs just "sleep in" as it were. Again, if both symptoms appear, then there might be need for concern. But from your picture above, it looks to be nothing more than their natural markings.

----------


## Socrates

Hmmm try a different food type if you can, just to maybe stimulate appetite.  Also check the temperature and humidity.  If it is too low that could be causing sluggish metabolism.  Also if the white spots where a fungal infection, they would have multiplied within 24-48 hours.

----------


## frog lover 16

I have and had red eyed tree frogs in my past and white bumps simply indicate that your red eye is sick. Mine that have had them didn't dhow any signs of illness just many bumps. You could take the frog the vet or I read that if you get a container and fill it with distilled water (but not all the way to the top just enough to let your red eye soak in) *AND IT HAS TO BE DISTILLED. That should work just let them soak in there for a few minutes or maybe five and see if that works  :Smile: . Your red eye just has an illness and try that and i hope that works and if hes still not eating and sleeping all the time and not moving then i suggest that you take him to the doctor.

----------


## Don

> I have and had red eyed tree frogs in my past and white bumps simply indicate that your red eye is sick. Mine that have had them didn't dhow any signs of illness just many bumps. You could take the frog the vet or I read that if you get a container and fill it with distilled water (but not all the way to the top just enough to let your red eye soak in) *AND IT HAS TO BE DISTILLED. That should work just let them soak in there for a few minutes or maybe five and see if that works . Your red eye just has an illness and try that and i hope that works and if hes still not eating and sleeping all the time and not moving then i suggest that you take him to the doctor.


Not sure if you noticed that this post and question was from 2010.

The white spots pictured are very common and not a concern.  Neon spots or a large number of whitish grey spots on the other hand are and usually result in the frogs passing within a few days.
Distilled water for soaking is also not recommended since the distilled water contains no minerals that the frog will absorb and needs.  Distilled is good for misting since it leaves no spots on the glass.

----------

